# Sock Thief!



## Apollo's Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

So my 9 month old Golden has taken a liking to finding my socks from the closet and dragging them around the house. He only takes socks, no other types of clothing or items, and he seems to make it a point of me knowing he has them. 

I've read that this type of behavior is a show of dominance, although he doesn't show any other signs of trying to be the Alpha that I am aware of. Anyone else have this experience? If so, how do I stop it?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

it's not dominance, he's being a puppy. and, of course he wants you to know he has them - it's probably alot of fun for him to have you chase him.

learn how to close the closet door, that's really the only way it will stop


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I just removed one of my son's socks from Ziggy's mouth. He holds it so gingerly and he LOVES playing "just try to catch me!" I can't help but giggle when I command him to drop it!


----------



## laylasparents (Dec 18, 2008)

Both Layla and my moms pup Max are sock stealers...unfortunately Max has taken to eating them without anyone knowing...until he vomits them up a few days later or well...they come out the other end.


----------



## sdillon (Jan 12, 2009)

My Huckleberry stole socks from day one. She passed away the day before Thanksgiving. It sounds stupid, but I miss not seeing socks stashed all around the house. I am convinced it was not dominance in her case, just playfulness. Close the closet, and/or try to establish another type of object as a plaything.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Socks, mittens, bras  , slippers.....Sienna usually comes up to me to "show" me she has them and then hopes I will chase her. She is not to good at drop it, but she loves the interaction. I find she does it most when she wants attention- I've actually seen her go trolling for something she can grab!!! :doh:

At any rate, I think they like the scent and the way it feels on their teeth/gums. Sienna loves towels. I know she loves stuffies, but she also destroys them unless I monitor her.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Leo ate my Uggs last night. I should have put them away!


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Baxter has been stealing socks, undies, you name it, since day 1. Thank god he doesn't eat them (he eats other useless things outside the house..ha), but he does like to take them out in the yard and not bring them back in. It's not a lot of fun going out in the yard and finding your "underwear" in the flower bed! *lol*


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> Leo ate my Uggs last night. I should have put them away!


Sienna destroyed mine too- I would have been furious, but they were 20 years old LOL... she's also made my sheepskin slippers look a bit worse for wear. My feet are cold LOL.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

sdillon said:


> My Huckleberry stole socks from day one. She passed away the day before Thanksgiving. It sounds stupid, but I miss not seeing socks stashed all around the house. I am convinced it was not dominance in her case, just playfulness. Close the closet, and/or try to establish another type of object as a plaything.



Yeah, Oliver was a notorious sock/ underwear/ shoe thief! Almost every morning I had to search for one slipper or chase him around the house to retrieve a sock that was left on the floor the night before. I always scolded him for it but I would give the world today to have him back stealing my socks again!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

All three of my guys will do that. The goldens bring me things because they're proud to retrieve, the border collie does it because they do:doh: - and I might throw it for him.

I just praise them and trade for one of their toys or a treat, and put the sock in the hamper. 

Lana


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL-so he likes to drag your socks around the house...that is so cute. Aaahhh...I sure miss those puppy days. When we first brought Aspen home, her first toy was a pot holder! I laugh thinking about how adorable she was shaking that pot holder & her little ears flapping around.  Our two never got into any clothing, but we wouldn't have minded if they dragged our socks around, lol.


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

*Thief*

Oh yeah, Chelsea LOVES socks and underwear. She doesn't eat them just carry them around. It's cute but kinda gross. :wave:


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie doesn't really have access to the upstairs at my house, so no socks here. But when we were staying at my mother's for a while, he did run upstairs and grab a sock on occasion. It was definitely just to get my attention because he would bring it to me immediately and go into a play posture. He was hoping I'd either chase him around or play tug of war. He was always so disappointed when I just told him to drop it!

Anyhow, I sincerely doubt this is any kind of show of dominance. It's more likely just boredom and attempt to entice you to play.


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

Our retrievers have always carried socks. It is just what "retrievers" do. If there isn't a sock on the floor then underwear or t-shirts will do. Our Hannah does this alot to greet us in the morning or when we come home. She runs around trying to find something to put in her mouth and bring to us...


----------



## Apollo's Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

Well I'm glad to see it's a common thing...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

All three of my goldens are "sockdogs". It's a golden trait to parade around with things when happy, greeting etc. I love the quirk, and it's definitely not dominating. It's pretty fun to stuff a tennis ball inside a sturdy wool sock and make a fling toy. If you really hate it, it's easy enough to show your pup his own toy each time he has a sock.


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

Lola steals my socks too just loves them but never chews them up just needs to have them... its so funny...


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Rusty has always loved socks.. clean ,dirty... loves them all. He will stash them in his crate and not destory them. Penny is just getting to the " not destroy them " part. I used to call Rusty my " little sock sucker ".... until my D/H explained why people looked at me funny when I said that! :curtain:


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

They are retrievers.. anything they can get in their mouths they will! Cedar LOVES socks.. She also lives our underwear! embarrassing when people are over.. We have to search the house to make sure she hasn't left any laying around before we invite people over! Shes also a shoe stealer. But she is kinda dumb cuz she brings it to you rather than hiding from you! lol
Basically if it can fit in her mouth, its in there!


----------



## laylasparents (Dec 18, 2008)

Thor0918 said:


> Leo ate my Uggs last night. I should have put them away!


Oh no! Our dog before max and layla ate a pair of my old talls...I was devastated lol. I actually just went a bought a new pair today and I will guard them with my life.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Tucker loves socks, but he tends to go more for leather high heeled dress shoes. 

Sigh...at least he has wonderful taste, I guess.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Tucker loves socks, but he tends to go more for leather high heeled dress shoes.
> 
> Sigh...at least he has wonderful taste, I guess.


I KNEW there was a reason I gave up heels !!!!! (Other than the fact that I'm a five star KLUTZ)


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy is 12+ years old and LOVES socks!!! So it's not just a puppy thing. She loves socks so much that we have made our old socks into play-toys for her. She still likes to find "ours" instead of just playing with "hers" (distinguished by the knots in them). When she gets one of ours she shakes it violently - I think just to get our attention that she has one!
My shepherds (RIP), both would love socks with knots tied in them but wouldn't touch a sock without a knot!!! Not Mandy, she hasn't grasped the difference.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I remember when Our Penny was a pup. I was folding clothes in the bedroom one day. I was tired. A sock fell on the floor, unnoticed by me. But Our Penny saw it, grabbed it and ran into the family room. I could see her stop and look back at me.

Like I said, I was tired so I said "fine, whatever, you can have it". Next thing I know I'm getting bopped in the butt. I turn around and there's a goofy Golden with a sock hanging out of her mouth.

It wasn't about the sock or dominance or anything like that. It was all about THE GAME. Chase me, let's play! So we did. 

We keep all socks up on out of reach or in the hamper.

So she steals our shoes. It's still all about THE GAME. Chase me, let's play! So we do.

She turned 7 on January 3!


----------



## jimmy48 (Mar 16, 2008)

Peeko takes my socks off my feet ever so gently as to not nip my toes,cute. but annoying when I'm having that afternoon nap on the couch and he wakes me up while pulling them off....


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Gromit uses to steal socks and underwear, eyeglasses, pens, you name it and go racing off to hide under the table with them. It was definately an attention seeking come chase me thing. Interesting that Asia has never done it. She would never chew on anything except her toys or bones except for once when she chewed on the phone antenna. She was truly an amazing puppy and made Gromit look even "badder"!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Iin the mornings, when I am getting dressed, I play the "sock game" with my boys....
(I have a couple of LONG OLD pairs for this)
They sit on the bed, and I take a sock, bunch it up, and drape it over their noses. (they end up looking like elephants).
After a couple of times, they stop closing their mouths, so it isnt' as easy to put it on them, but they have so much fun--it's a morning ritual....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

It's no more a sign of domininace than.... say...... wagging his tail! He's a pup; there are socks where he can reach them; he thinks they are toys; and he's likely learnt that grabbing a sock is a great way to get some attention from a human in his world.

The solution: keep socks pick up and put away!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Just a little hint I thought of:

We give Penny old socks to play with. We tie them in a knot so we identify whether they are 'her' socks or ours.


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

I am glad I saw this thread cause mine collects too! I was wondering if it was normal. She will take anything that isnt tied down and put it in her bed in the bedroom. I actually got huffy with the hubby cause I thought he wasnt picking up after himself. Turns out it was her! LOL I find it too cute. She hasnt chewed anything, she just takes it.


----------

